# Just startin new job



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well dont know what happen but photo gone ?


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry I'm going to miss that. I've never seen a slab with all the electrical installed in it. How thick is that slab, looks like about 4 foot?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Cool, what kind of facility is that going to be?

Don't get your foot wedged in that rebar mat, you'll break your ankle.


----------



## cal1947 (Nov 14, 2009)

*cal1947*

we always had are pipe in slab on pvc rack s for spacing, never seen it bunched together like that , i would think you need space for concret


piperunner said:


> UNDERGROUND MATT SLAB MORE CONDUITS IN THE NEXT MONTHS TO COME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm betting hi rise of some kind..


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

*Lower matt stacking conduits*

more conduit duct banks will go on top of these conduits in photos.
This is designed by the structural engineer we install it per spec and plans.
The deep slab is 6 ft deep 20 ft below street level bottom matt . The 
upper matt is 3 ft deep .
We hope this answered all you questions and comments .


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

piperunner said:


> Its a new Performing Arts Center the conduits you see are lower matt
> more conduit duct banks will go on top of these conduits in photos.
> This is designed by the structural engineer we install it per spec and plans.
> The deep slab is 6 ft deep 20 ft below street level bottom matt . The
> ...


Wow that job will keep you busy..:thumbup:

Man walking around all day on that re-bar really does a job on your feet and knees...How about a little pain.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Wow that job will keep you busy..:thumbup:
> 
> Man walking around all day on that re-bar really does a job on your feet and knees...How about a little pain.


It sure does Harry cant wait to get it done we walk on the long runners its better than the bars crossing there a killer on your feet .


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

I thought you couldn't bundle pipe like that (3 pvc pipes tie wired in a bundle), because it does not allow for proper enveloping of concrete?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

360max said:


> I thought you couldn't bundle pipe like that (3 pvc pipes tie wired in a bundle), because it does not allow for proper enveloping of concrete?


Well yes and no if you read my comment the( Structural Engineer) designed the duct bank stacking (so its ok) . If they did not approve it then they would have to re design the project due to location of main electrical room. Normally we dont stack conduits we have a 4 inch space or use chairs or emt .


----------



## cowboyznindianz (Mar 4, 2012)

Main thing is, make sure they're secure so they don't float...I saw a floating duct bank at a peaker plant when it wasn't secured properly....and they were pouring red concrete....What a mess....


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

cowboyznindianz said:


> Main thing is, make sure they're secure so they don't float...I saw a float


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Piperunner.,

Do you have any rough idea how big the service will be for this building ?

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Good looking work. I now miss the construction sites. I sent you a PM.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice job. Did you guys lay that out with Revit or AutoCAD MEP? I know you are big into BIM. There engineer did not layout your conduits to equipment openings did they?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

cabletie said:


> Nice job. Did you guys lay that out with Revit or AutoCAD MEP? I know you are big into BIM. There engineer did not layout your conduits to equipment openings did they?


Well we use auto cad the Engineer does not do anything for conduit layout they give us a one line . We pick the routes and design the electrical rooms for panels gear transformers risers underground and over head . 

Funny but before computers we still did these size jobs with a paper and pencil and today they cant do it without cad .


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> Piperunner.,
> 
> Do you have any rough idea how big the service will be for this building ?
> 
> ...


Well 4# 4000 amp


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

..the bottom 4" conduits in the second pic are rigid pipe, no stands or racks?
Cool site tho


----------



## cowboyznindianz (Mar 4, 2012)

piperunner said:


> Well Cowboyznindianz we tie it down every 5 foot double criss (X) cross plus on a matt slab we fill the largest conduits with water like 100 percent of the bottom conduits .
> They dont float ive seen it float in dirt after a Florida heavy rain duct banks sticking up in the air on the end lots of fun been there many years ago . What we do is every 20 foot on a long duct bank we pile dirt we leave all the couplings uncovered for the electrical inspector works out fairly well .
> 
> If you dont fill them up with water it will pick up the matt rebar including the conduits then we find another place to work basically go home and find a new job hee hee .:laughing::laughing:


I noticed that all of the pvc couplings don't line up....:laughing: just kidding...looks great...:thumbup:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

360max said:


> ..the bottom 4" conduits in the second pic are rigid pipe, no stands or racks?
> Cool site tho


Well you can not use plastic conduit chairs in this slab due to elevations of other conduits crossing between plus the thickness of a 6 feet deep concrete pour they would basically break apart there plastic so we use lots of EMT 1 " with 3/4" EMT inside the 1 inch EMT and tie it to the standees .
Just picture a crew of big finishers that are 250 lbs plus each walking on top of plastic chairs at a 2 AM in the morning pour and stepping on conduits with a pump hose LOL.

Yes there supported below top of slab then the last day before the pour we run 2x4 wood supports across ill update next week and ill include the video of concrete pour in three weeks if your interested .


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

> Today most jobs do BIM 3-D basically its in your contract if you dont have it your not going to get the job bottom line .


That is what I am noticing too. 

 It is a great tool for coordination drawings, and I can see why the GC and owners require it. Getting it into the field is a different story. We just finished the coordination drawings for another job. The sheet metal contractor has a surveyor type tool that they download that information into. From that one guy walks the job with a receiver and laser. He puts a mark on the ceiling with an industrial size bingo marker. Another guy goes around on a lift right behind him putting up all the hangers. They were doing a floor a day. And of coarse all the duct work is fabricated on machines that read the same software.

 Quick pen makes the robot layout tool here is a link
http://www.bimtofield.com/index.php?option=com_btfmain&threadID=77


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

cowboyznindianz said:


> I noticed that all of the pvc couplings don't line up....:laughing: just kidding...looks great...:thumbup:


Well that is funny Cowboyznindianz there lucky if it all fits and the building doesnt fall down we have more conduits then concrete.
Someone needs a credit back for less concrete hee hee .:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

You should have used Romex. :jester:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

cabletie said:


> That is what I am noticing too.
> 
> It is a great tool for coordination drawings, and I can see why the GC and owners require it. Getting it into the field is a different story. We just finished the coordination drawings for another job. The sheet metal contractor has a surveyor type tool that they download that information into. From that one guy walks the job with a receiver and laser. He puts a mark on the ceiling with an industrial size bingo marker. Another guy goes around on a lift right behind him putting up all the hangers. They were doing a floor a day. And of coarse all the duct work is fabricated on machines that read the same software.
> 
> ...


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

*Well a few more added this week*

what


----------

